

Three Beautiful Quicksorts [video] - hash-table
http://hash-table.com/home/2012/08/18/three-beautiful-quicksorts-video/

======
jchonphoenix
Even though it is one of the first things a Computer Scientist learns,
quicksort is still one of the most beautiful algorithms ever.

It's quirky in the sense that it is a randomized algorithm. It's analysis is
beautifully simple once understood, but painfully non-trivial. There are
multiple ways to analyze the running time of quicksort (dartboard, recurrence,
etc) and its ideas apply to many other algorithms.

------
lazydon
Though a good one, its been posted a few times already
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%09...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%09Three+Beautiful+Quicksorts&start=0)

Please try HN search before posting oldies.

------
dustingetz
can someone just post the code?

